# New music program - need help



## Jbarton (Sep 24, 2006)

I am trying to start a music program at a small private school. I am a classically trained guitarist. I am wanting to start with strings. There are 10 students I will be teaching and a group ensemble is required. The school has a small budget for used instruments. I am however limited on support. I will be the only instrument instructor. I am not sure what direction to go in. Is it reasonable for me to try and get the students to the point that we could have strings without my training in violin, etc. I believe the left hand technique would be very similar, but I have no idea on the difficulty of bowing. Any recommendations would be helpful.
A definite challenge...


----------

